# The Praise Thread



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Ok My final exam in Macroeconomics is optional!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Is this a self gloating thread? Judging by the amount of posts I'm very close to posting a thread fail picture. But we'll give it some more time...just a little more.


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

I have job security


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

This seems like the opposite of the complaint thread.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Haha, just thot Id give us a shot to not be complainin all the time lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2009)

I have most of a 30-pack in the fridge!


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

wrote my archaeology midterm. professor lost the essay part of the exam. so i ended up with a 97%.lol


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm amazing at procrastination.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I get my guns back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I'm not pregnant!


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

It turned out to be a general skin rash and not an STD! Yay!


----------



## TobiasRieper (Mar 14, 2008)

I just bought a big bottle of gin, Hurray!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

This is another thread to spam!!!!!


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

I have been tricking my friends into watching 2 girls one cup hahahahaha :laugh:


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

^^^ Sick SOB


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Hahaha but you know its funny :laugh:


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

blbig50 said:


> I have been tricking my friends into watching 2 girls one cup hahahahaha :laugh:


I think I have a crush on you







next do Bme, all my friends now when asked"Ya wanna see something wierd?" They all turn and run away for some reson.


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Bme?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

blbig50 said:


> Bme?


Bme pain olympics!!!! Don't tell me you have never seen that?????


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

haha oh ya where he cuts his dick off, ya, i thot u were sayin like Be Me n put Bme


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

wtf. just searched BME Pain Olympics.

i am officially scarred...and execution videos dont bug me.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

i knew we would get you sooner or later


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

the guy popping his nuts out of his sack at the end sealed it for me. nearly upchucked.lol

seriously...how the f*ck can someone do that to their junk?


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Hahahaha


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Well when I competed I found two well placed shots of novacaine,a dozen or so Percs, and a eight ball of PcP snorted in 2 minuted before I had to show my "entry" was all that you need.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Puff said:


> the guy popping his nuts out of his sack at the end sealed it for me. nearly upchucked.lol
> 
> *seriously...how the f*ck can someone do that to their junk?*


You WANT mental scarring? Look up "meatotomy".


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

^^^^Before I do, whats it about?


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

From wikipedia:

A meatotomy is a form of penile modification in which the underside of the glans is split. The procedure may be performed by a doctor to alleviate meatal stenosis or urethral stricture, or by a body modification practitioner for the purpose of sexual pleasure or aesthetics. A meatotomy can also result from a Prince Albert piercing being torn out. Some penises have a naturally split underside of the glans as a result of hypospadias. For some men, a greater sensation may be achieved with exposure of and access to the urethra due to the abundance of nerves.

Doesnt sound like any fun to me


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

From RnR's lips:
If you do the above your [email protected]#$ed in the head!!!


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

This thread is making my sack shrivel. Gore is cool, but come on..... Popping your nuts out of your sack !?!?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Maybe they needed some fresh air???You ever smelled your nuts it's not very apealing trust me!!


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

RnR- if you competed in that sh*t i hope you are still fully intact. i cannot see the point or enjoyment of cutting your dick off with a knife, or using a primitive hatchet to pulverize your testicles


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

RnR-Is the hatchet guy


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

...

you're shitting me...right?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Funny that you are now wondering if i am,unsure if I am truly that crazy.
MISSION ACOMPLISHED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

well ive been hitting the vapourizer for the last 20 minutes, and tbh it was tripping me the f*ck out, because that was possibly the most disturbing things ive ever seen


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

If that's the most disturbing thing you have ever seen,would you like to make that statement yet again today???


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

no

its sleep time...no need to do that before bed.lol

i miss some good old execution videos on ogrish though. its amazing how fast people can become desensitized to that kind of sh*t. which im sure pales in comparison to your f*cked up stuff


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

It is Albino pale in comparison to what lurks in me mind. If I used the standard rating system orgish and bme and such is PG-13 I can show you R and Nc-17 anytime you like but beware you will not be able to unsee what what I show you!!!!


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

We all remember the last thread about messed up stuff, ah


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

That thread will look like treehouse programming compared to most I have still in store. Trust me even I will never look at it again nor feel any good has come from witnessing such images. That is the parental warning of RnR.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I am happy because I have jesus in my heart


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

I just had a big poo


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

^^ on behalf of me and all the members of p-fury, we would like to congratulate you on a crap well done, and give you this trophy.









We are truly honored that you are a part of this community.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Why thank you


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

No pumps out the sh*t like Murphy thats for sure!!


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

LOL


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

:laugh:


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

I too had a big poo today!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

We got a bunch of over acheivers in here!!!


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

^^ I let mine bake for 2 days, it was very nice indeed.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Murphy=P-Fury's martha stewart


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Anyone ever seen 1 man 1 jar? thats some fucked up sh*t as well.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Of course try 2 kids one sandbox that is savage


----------



## Gaijin987 (Nov 14, 2006)

RedneckR0nin said:


> Of course try 2 kids one sandbox that is savage


OMFG!! I didn't know that was even possible!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Pretty savage eh, I told you guys you need and will not want to see what's in store in my websites of nastys. That last one is a pg-13 rated one to me it only gets inconceivably worse


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

RedneckR0nin said:


> Of course try 2 kids one sandbox that is savage


Wow you are messed up in the head, you must have seen it all


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Won't go that far but think I'm pretty close to the limit,I know they're are things that I will never see that cross my moral boundry but other that that curiosity usually gets the best of me.


----------



## CAPONE (May 18, 2006)

I just beat my record for kills on COD4 ...26 cheya


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Right on capone!!


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

on ps3 or xbox 360 and y not get cod5


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Xbox 360 had [email protected] and it blows chunks I did however make 1st level 65 but it burned in the fire and not worth getting another one IMO


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I'm surprised this thread is still going

I got a tank full of African cichlids and I love it


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

I'm gonna just get to 10th rank on Modern Warfare, then when the new one comes out, i shall rape that also. I have [email protected], played it like less than 10 times, thought nothing of it...



Feefa said:


> I'm surprised this thread is still going
> 
> I got a tank full of African cichlids and I love it


Sweet!!

Post pics!


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

The wifes at a seminar so it's just me and the dog


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I love my life!!!


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Murphy18 said:


> ^^ on behalf of me and all the members of p-fury, we would like to congratulate you on a crap well done, and give you *this trophy*.


Shouldn't the trophy have a 2 on it, in that case?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

@ bawb2u


----------



## Pacuguy (Apr 10, 2004)

the other day i farted and sh*t myself,

top that bitches!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 :rollin


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I will get to go to heaven when I die!!


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

are you celebrating that you sh*t yourself? lol :laugh:


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Hey for some people that's a major accomplishment!!


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I think he is :nod:


----------



## Pacuguy (Apr 10, 2004)

Damn right, i laughed for along time.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

^^ cause you sh*t yourself or because of a comment pertaining to.


----------



## Pacuguy (Apr 10, 2004)

a little from column "A"
a little from column "B"


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Grabbin takeout tonight woo hoo


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2009)

I have firm stool.









(Considering my drinking and take-out food diet, this is quite an accomplishment)


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

I threw two Technicals in Basketball tonight!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Friends going to be ok,sun is shinning,I am alive and my fish look good. It's a great day to be free and somewhat young.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Glad to hear that he's ok :nod:


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I farted earlier, thought I soiled my shorts... upon checking... I hadn't!


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

I finally finished the FAFSA


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I'm a guitar player, but I auditioned for a spot singing in an Iron Maiden tribute band last week 
lol

My wife tells me I'm a fabulous cook


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

The Apple Store replaced my Macbook with the defective airport card with a brand new one (14 day policy rules) AND all my crap migrated nicely off of my backup hard drive so I didn't have to reinstall everything again!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

One of my girls is coming over and she's a freak nasty!!!! Tonight's going to be good


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

^^^^^Congratulations, Pics are always nice, hahaha!


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

My boy told me he hopes to spend the rest of his life with me. Sorry, I know it's girly, but after 2 years of dating it's kinda nice to know that he feels as strongly as I do. (NOT trying to get married anytime soon though, no reason too when we're so young and theres so much better things we can do with our money right now) but I love that boy a lot. We've taken it pretty slow, even spent a year in the in between zone just because both of us had just gotten out of crappy controlling relationships. I'm super happy though


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I just got a Chocolate bar it's good!!!


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

i smoked some ice cream


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

My digestive system is working normal again


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

I now have three days off work. Let the drinking commence


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> I have most of a 30-pack in the fridge!











Im praising my Macbook Pro.


----------



## TobiasRieper (Mar 14, 2008)

I just got another bottle of gin. Hurray! Had to walk up this huge steep hill to get it in the -15c cold. The things Ill do for a good old drink.


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Im refereeing my last shift of basketball for the quarter tonight! Then back to flag football in the spring


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Last week of classes!


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

I'm getting sick pay!!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Picking up more plants today for my tanks!!!


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

^ check for snails in them. Trust me....... your tank will end up looking like mine.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Allready have that problem can't stand snails and spend countless amount of time crushing them in my Elong tank.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

I have a bad snail problem too, but its my own fault for actually buying the snails thinking that they would do good. All they have done is fuggin reproduce, so nolw i have a bunch of apple snails, a bunch of trumpet snails, and a sh*t load of a cross breed of both









I've tried the cucumber method and it aint workin, any advice would be appreciated, apart from manually plucking them all out.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

you have to crush adults as they come, lots of cucumbers, and insure that your are not over feeding which in turn accelerates the reproduction of these "Escargots of Death". I will admit I don't have near the problem I did with my first batch of redz but don't like the look of them and hate their presence even more so now.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Going to get fish stuff yeaaaaaaaaaa!!!


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Had a nice 2 hour nap :nod:


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Just won a $60k bid on a job that starts in April


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Liquid said:


> Just won a $60k bid on a job that starts in April


Great, like your head wasn't already big enough


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Liquid said:


> Just won a $60k bid on a job that starts in April


Holy Sh!t liquid, i didn't know there was that much money in the helping gay emo kids feel better about themselves business.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

-NBKK- said:


> Just won a $60k bid on a job that starts in April


Holy Sh!t liquid, i didn't know there was that much money in the helping gay emo kids feel better about themselves business.
[/quote]

f*cking a







consider your session my good deed for the month. Seriously tho, admit it. You got a bit of emo in you. Not a big surprise with the avitar and all







Every time I get a wif of some of the kids that go to their school the more I'm convinced it's contagious. Luckily for me, my kids know when ever they think they got it bad I'm always willing to make it 10 times harder and give them 10 fold worse lol. For the most part with the rest of their generation I seriously have my doubts on the future..


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Liquid said:


> Just won a $60k bid on a job that starts in April


Holy Sh!t liquid, i didn't know there was that much money in the helping gay emo kids feel better about themselves business.
[/quote]

f*cking a :laugh: consider your session my good deed for the month. Seriously tho, admit it. You got a bit of emo in you. Not a big surprise with the avitar and all :laugh: Every time I get a wif of some of the kids that go to their school the more I'm convinced it's contagious. Luckily for me, my kids know when ever they think they got it bad I'm always willing to make it 10 times harder and give them 10 fold worse lol. For the most part with the rest of their generation I seriously have my doubts on the future..
[/quote]

Naw I'm not Emo. Don't like the music. Hate the god damn hair. Hell I'm bald. And i sure as fu*k want to punch them in the forehead when they say " Society makes me this way " All emo is, is a goth with homosexual tenancies.

As for the avatar, I'm just a really big horror fan that's all. I don't see how it even comes close to Emo-ish.

Its good you show your kids it can always get worse. I always say " Things can always get worse " But you better not be a hard ass know it all douche like you are on here or your kids will probably grow up into little Emo's themselves and i don't think you really want to disown your own children right ?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

-NBKK- said:


> Just won a $60k bid on a job that starts in April


Holy Sh!t liquid, i didn't know there was that much money in the helping gay emo kids feel better about themselves business.
[/quote]

f*cking a :laugh: consider your session my good deed for the month. Seriously tho, admit it. You got a bit of emo in you. Not a big surprise with the avitar and all :laugh: Every time I get a wif of some of the kids that go to their school the more I'm convinced it's contagious. Luckily for me, my kids know when ever they think they got it bad I'm always willing to make it 10 times harder and give them 10 fold worse lol. For the most part with the rest of their generation I seriously have my doubts on the future..
[/quote]

Naw I'm not Emo. Don't like the music. Hate the god damn hair. Hell I'm bald. And i sure as fu*k want to punch them in the forehead when they say " Society makes me this way " All emo is, is a goth with homosexual tenancies.

As for the avatar, I'm just a really big horror fan that's all. I don't see how it even comes close to Emo-ish.

Its good you show your kids it can always get worse. I always say " Things can always get worse " But you better not be a hard ass know it all douche like you are on here or your kids will probably grow up into little Emo's themselves and i don't think you really want to disown your own children right ?
[/quote]

I feel sorry for Liquids kids, Imagine growing up with a prick of a dad


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

^ I can imagine a prick of a dad, all I need do is look in the mirror and there be one looking back at me


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

The drinking commences in 25 minutes


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

^


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Got tons of new plants!!!!!!!


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

-NBKK- said:


> Just won a $60k bid on a job that starts in April


Holy Sh!t liquid, i didn't know there was that much money in the helping gay emo kids feel better about themselves business.
[/quote]

f*cking a :laugh: consider your session my good deed for the month. Seriously tho, admit it. You got a bit of emo in you. Not a big surprise with the avitar and all :laugh: Every time I get a wif of some of the kids that go to their school the more I'm convinced it's contagious. Luckily for me, my kids know when ever they think they got it bad I'm always willing to make it 10 times harder and give them 10 fold worse lol. For the most part with the rest of their generation I seriously have my doubts on the future..
[/quote]

Naw I'm not Emo. Don't like the music. Hate the god damn hair. Hell I'm bald. And i sure as fu*k want to punch them in the forehead when they say " Society makes me this way " All emo is, is a goth with homosexual tenancies.

As for the avatar, I'm just a really big horror fan that's all. I don't see how it even comes close to Emo-ish.

Its good you show your kids it can always get worse. I always say " Things can always get worse " But you better not be a hard ass know it all douche like you are on here or your kids will probably grow up into little Emo's themselves and i don't think you really want to disown your own children right ?
[/quote]

Both my kids maintain 80 and above in all classes and some regent like math to top it off. They both qualified for junior varsity football next year in high school, which is hard for a frshmen lol but they get their work ethic from me. They hit the gym every other day at bfs(bigger,faster,stronger) program after school and they run track bringing home medals in a victory over West Point cadets most recently. One plays the trumpet while the other the drums in band during the off season. I got the final say in what they're involved with and who they hang out with and I leave little options. They are denied nothing as long as long as everything is up to par. The words "can't" or "I don't know" are not in their vocabulary and have always been replaced with "can do" and "I'll look it up or find out how". The day they hang out with no nothing miserable little freaks that think they know it all and think they got it bad is the day I make sh*t 10 fold harder on them and give them a reason to whine, its always been like that :laugh: and I couldn't ask for a better response then they give me.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Liquid said:


> Just won a $60k bid on a job that starts in April


Holy Sh!t liquid, i didn't know there was that much money in the helping gay emo kids feel better about themselves business.
[/quote]

f*cking a :laugh: consider your session my good deed for the month. Seriously tho, admit it. You got a bit of emo in you. Not a big surprise with the avitar and all :laugh: Every time I get a wif of some of the kids that go to their school the more I'm convinced it's contagious. Luckily for me, my kids know when ever they think they got it bad I'm always willing to make it 10 times harder and give them 10 fold worse lol. For the most part with the rest of their generation I seriously have my doubts on the future..
[/quote]

Naw I'm not Emo. Don't like the music. Hate the god damn hair. Hell I'm bald. And i sure as fu*k want to punch them in the forehead when they say " Society makes me this way " All emo is, is a goth with homosexual tenancies.

As for the avatar, I'm just a really big horror fan that's all. I don't see how it even comes close to Emo-ish.

Its good you show your kids it can always get worse. I always say " Things can always get worse " But you better not be a hard ass know it all douche like you are on here or your kids will probably grow up into little Emo's themselves and i don't think you really want to disown your own children right ?
[/quote]

Both my kids maintain 80 and above in all classes and some regent like math to top it off. They both qualified for junior varsity football next year in high school, which is hard for a frshmen lol but they get their work ethic from me. They hit the gym every other day at bfs(bigger,faster,stronger) program after school and they run track bringing home medals in a victory over West Point cadets most recently. One plays the trumpet while the other the drums in band during the off season. I got the final say in what they're involved with and who they hang out with and I leave little options. They are denied nothing as long as long as everything is up to par. The words "can't" or "I don't know" are not in their vocabulary and have always been replaced with "can do" and "I'll look it up or find out how". The day they hang out with no nothing miserable little freaks that think they know it all and think they got it bad is the day I make sh*t 10 fold harder on them and give them a reason to whine, its always been like that :laugh: and I couldn't ask for a better response then they give me.
[/quote]

Wow thats pretty impressive but can they juggle chainsaws while balancing on one leg?


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Liverpool are in the quarter finals after thrashing madrid 4-0


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Congrats on the bid!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Murphy18 said:


> Liverpool are in the quarter finals after thrashing madrid 4-0


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

took a sh*t and when I got up nearly dropped my cellphone in the toilet...It's a good thing it bounced away from the sh*t when it hit the seat!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

hate that I have dropped countless amounts of sh*t in the toliet mind the pun!!


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

oh man, you should have seen my face - I stood there for a good 15 seconds, glaring at what could have happened...


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

It's like your in shock when it does happen and just like in the movies time seems to slow to a crawl as you await the results of the drop maybe mustering a shallow yelp of dismay!!


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

My phone fell and hit the seat and fell on the floor recently, I was happy about it not goin in with my freshly made fudge


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I have used to many complex sentences and now have confused myself


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Ive got baked lays


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I am laying the baked


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

I am laying, baked (not really)


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I am just half baked and somewhat laying


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

I am baking my regularly bagged lays


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

^ why ?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

To try and out bake or better bake a lays or while lays and baking............................HUH???
I get my son today!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

I just had gammon and eggs for breakfast.

Very nice indeed


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

what the hell is gammon????????


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

its fricken amazing is what it is! If I remember correctly its pork? Its pretty damn good. Infact I may head down the butchers and get a couple of cuts now


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Sounds good to me just don't grasp all of the english slang yet.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

RedneckR0nin said:


> what the hell is gammon????????


It is basically just thick ham/bacon. but very delicious, you could practically have it with anything


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

kinda like backbacon only a little thicker sounds good to me!!!!


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

f*ck it you've tempted me into it it, im going to the butchers now. Think I'l fry it in reggae reggae sauce


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

^^ Very nice choice







I want another one


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I want one to thinking its the same as breakfast ham here


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

I'm eating it now. gammon and double egg, the eggs were abit of a disaster but its still bloody gorgeous


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

^^ You made the eggs in a rush on high heat didn't you


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

correct. I was to eager to get it eaten







beginners mistake


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I really like Murphy's new avitar!!!


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

I'm becoming a better player on Quake Live


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Murphy18 said:


> I'm becoming a better player on Quake Live


Why must you turn this into a thread full of *LIES
*


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Just cuz you suck..


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Murphy18 said:


> Just cuz you suck..


 c0ck


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Such alotta man love hidden in insults


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

haha i love Feefa's insults. one word and thats it.

Goon


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Trigger lover said:


> haha i love Feefa's insults. one word and thats it.
> 
> Goon


I keep the sentences in pm

Goof


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

That's all the insult needed for me to hear maybe not in writing over the internet but if said to my face I lose it. Goof says it all about your opinion of certain someones Feefa..........well to me anyway. Think it's just a cdn insult


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

meh goof yourself


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Praise the Goofs and Goons before they close this thread.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

All praises due to Allah and praise be unto him


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

^^ You certainly confuse me in an amusing way at times :laugh:


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

RedneckR0nin said:


> All praises due to Allah and praise be unto him


haha allah indeed


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I picked up a Jardini today and am totally psyched about it.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Feefa said:


> I picked up a Jardini today and am totally psyched about it.


Nice! How big, whats he gonna live in?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Going to get my son can't wait miss him tons and have tons of sh*t planned


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Murphy18 said:


> I picked up a Jardini today and am totally psyched about it.


Nice! How big, whats he gonna live in?
[/quote]

It's only 2in right now so it'll be in my 40gal till it hits 5in or so then it's going in my 110gal.
After a year I'll need to get a bigger tank so I'll probably get a 180 or 220 after selling all my others and moving into a house.


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

My friend is coming to visit tomorro and I'm pumped


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

My son is chillin with me had a actual civilized conversation with my ex, am figuring lifes pretty good.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Glad to be on when few are time to get caught up on my reading list


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

I actually don't feel like sh*t, unlike most mornings


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Going to make Bacon sandwichs


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Have plans to go bowling later tonight!! havent played for awhile


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

get to hang with my main "mans" all day and watch him play star wars and/or watch star wars


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm going mini putting tonight. I am a god at mini putting. This upcoming victory shall be glorious.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

-NBKK- said:


> I'm going mini putting tonight. I am a god at mini putting. This upcoming victory shall be glorious.


your ball will go in the water


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

HA! only happen once......


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

My girlfriend is finally coming down to visit instead of me going home, so pumped


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

She's coming down but is she going down????


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Haha, hopefully


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Look out belooooooooooow!!!


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

hahahahahaha :laugh:


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

I cut 33k from my pay role today....


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I cut the naps out my pubes!!!


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

:laugh:


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Did u use a chainsaw


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Black and Decker gas powered hedge trimmers are all I can find that do the job well enough and don't break down due to overheating.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

My praise is that i have no complaints as of yet


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

blbig50 said:


> Did u use a chainsaw


LMFAO, "Somebuddy gunna gheta huurt"


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

I shall proceed to eat my Full English Breakfast, with a cup of coffee, then i can look forward to the game.

Cummon you red men!!


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Manchester United 1-4 Liverpool F.C.

Let the celebrations begin!!


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Just ordered some Pizza Hut online


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Enjoyed yesterday, now i shall enjoy a nice relaxing Sunday, which will involve a lovely roast lamb dinner


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Had an awesome weekend with my girlfriend


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Just been to look at part time laboring job for the company my dad works for









Works ben sh*t lately, hope fully everything goes good soon. Gettin back on top of my health


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

^^^ Congrats n good luck!


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

blbig50 said:


> ^^^ Congrats n good luck!


Thanks man, hopefully going back to college to get my head down, make a few extra pennies also









It sucks having no cash.


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

I know exactly how u feel, bein a broke college student blows


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

I feel good about ONE of my exams so far


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Praising ICEE for being an Openly DOuchebag.









<Patiently and drunkly waits for the witty comeback with c*ck in it>


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Feeling a hellva alot better


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Gordeez said:


> Praising ICEE for being an Openly DOuchebag.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


everyone has their own opinion


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Im praising that this thread wasn't a failure like it was estimated to be on page one!


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

was wondering why you posted so much in here. you started it


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

couldn't see it happening probably be a Hall of Fame Thread


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

better then some of the stuff in their.


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

ICEE said:


> was wondering why you posted so much in here. you started it


haha, gotta keep it alive, still surprised noone thought the fupa video was funny


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I am happy my fart didn't stink


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

blbig50 said:


> was wondering why you posted so much in here. you started it


haha, gotta keep it alive, still surprised noone thought the fupa video was funny
[/quote]

im not suprised


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

ICEE you really didnt think it was funny, or you didnt watch it


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

no i thought it was funny. others here wouldn't. so no views. ppl are older here


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

ICEE loves or likes nothing and you can't name him admit


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

lol thats ok, it was a huge hit with everyone in my building


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

blbig50 said:


> lol thats ok, it was a huge hit with everyone in my building


got pics of ppl in your building that were laffing:
Chicks only thougl.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

RedneckR0nin said:


> I am happy my fart didn't stink


Why? The smell of youre own farts is vintage


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

i have a 12" tongue and i can breath through my ears


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

^^^^^ You could make a woman very happy with the tongue


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Visited my Grandma for paddys day, aint seen her for a couple of months, always brings a smile to my face


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

I have one more shift at work then i'm going to amsterdam







bring on the spacecake, mushrooms, prostitutes and random tattoo of a penis my co-workers say i'm getting on my forehead.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

^^ Enjoy!!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I feel 20x better after taking meds and getting some rest, my heart don't feel like it's going to pop out my chest and the fight to be a non smoker is doing well I must admit.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

^^ Congrats RnR, well done keep it up


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Got to having anxiety is no fun going to start a excersise routine tommorrow and put in my last class of instruction at the dojo and start to worry a bit more about myself for awhile


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Took a great big Dump!
I feel Relieved!

Bring on the Whiskey and Lone Star.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Go Gordeez Go!!!!!


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Nailed my public speaking final exam today!


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

I emptied my sack last night......


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Last court date for me


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Piranha man is out of jail!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Finally found a sig color that rulesz


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Hahaha you would! ^^^


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Time for a nice long nights sleep









I love sleep..


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Murphy18 said:


> Time for a nice long nights sleep :nod:
> 
> I love sleep..


Me too especially when it's with your sister :rasp:


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

I praise the Anal thread. Alotta epic posts.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Gordeez said:


> I praise the Anal thread. Alotta epic posts.


x2


----------



## khmerboiRED (Jul 15, 2008)

I praise absolutely nothing right now.


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

khmerboiRED said:


> I praise absolutely nothing right now.


That belongs in the complaint thread


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

^^ That just doesn't belong


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

RedneckR0nin said:


> ^^ That just doesn't belong


kinda like you


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Awwwww Icee you just want me all to yourself Eh???


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Im thankful I dont know RNR


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Icee anal retention level is also thankful he doesn't know me


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Keep on snorting them lines


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Will do!!


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

I'm setting off for Amsterdam today!


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

piranhasrule said:


> I'm setting off for Amsterdam today!


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

I have a feeling its going to get messy. I started the drinking an hour ago, then we're meeting at 3pm for a couple of pints before we get the coach to Hull where we get the ferry. I'm taking a crate of beer for the coach trip and buying a bottle of jagermeister on the ferry. Theres also a bar and club on the ferry so I'm taking £150 ($215) for that and 130 euros for the 7 hours in Amsterdam. I may not make it back


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

piranhasrule said:


> I have a feeling its going to get messy. I started the drinking an hour ago, then we're meeting at 3pm for a couple of pints before we get the coach to Hull where we get the ferry. I'm taking a crate of beer for the coach trip and buying a bottle of jagermeister on the ferry. Theres also a bar and club on the ferry so I'm taking £150 ($215) for that and 130 euros for the 7 hours in Amsterdam. I may not make it back


sounds like your going to have a blast


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Ye, you definitely need alot of cash, especially if you on the smoke also


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Murphy18 said:


> Ye, you definitely need alot of cash, especially if you on the smoke also :nod:


joints, spacecake, shrooms. You name it i'l be on it! And then theres the dwarf sex show we're going too aswel. Its all going to add up. If I'v got time I'm going to get a big cross tattoo on my forearm aswell, but I'l need to change some more money for that.


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Have a blast man, whats with only 7 hours?


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

piranhasrule said:


> Ye, you definitely need alot of cash, especially if you on the smoke also :nod:


joints, spacecake, shrooms. You name it i'l be on it! And then theres the *dwarf sex* show we're going too aswel. Its all going to add up. If I'v got time I'm going to get a big cross tattoo on my forearm aswell, but I'l need to change some more money for that.
[/quote]
LUCKY!!!!


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

My farts smell glorious today









/Thanks the lord for fibre


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Murphy18 said:


> My farts smell *like my breath everyday*:nod:
> 
> /Thanks the lord for fibre


FIXED


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Only lost two games in my bracket!


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Michigan won a tournament game


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

^ Deadly


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I was born wit big gums!!


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

RedneckR0nin said:


> ^ Deadly


first tournament win in 10 years


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

About f*cking time that's for sure


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

thats for damn sure


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm hoping for duke but michigan is my team forever.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I am listening to ABBA the true hardcore


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

piranhasrule said:


> Ye, you definitely need alot of cash, especially if you on the smoke also :nod:


joints, spacecake, shrooms. You name it i'l be on it! And then theres the dwarf sex show we're going too aswel. Its all going to add up. If I'v got time I'm going to get a big cross tattoo on my forearm aswell, but I'l need to change some more money for that.
[/quote]

f*ck man your gonna have so much fun.

yeh why only 7 hours?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Gonna be nice day considering


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

^^ Considering what?

Praise: The weekend is here!!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

considerating what its been like lately


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Weather has been pretty decent in England also for a change. The sun is shining again. Not the warmest but theres no wind so its just perfect. Just about no t-shirt weather


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

- 6 right now with it supposed to be around the 4-5 mark this afternoon.


----------



## massabsamurai (Mar 12, 2009)

getting my 68g tank tomorrow off Feefa


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

been above 55 Fahrenheit all week!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

massabsamurai said:


> getting my 68g tank tomorrow off Feefa


Give him a slap in the kisser for me


----------



## massabsamurai (Mar 12, 2009)

lol sure will


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

knock him out for me


----------



## massabsamurai (Mar 12, 2009)

lol u guys hate him that much


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

maybe


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

You guys are animals :nod:


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

That's why we hatin cause he calls us names!!

Praise-I love ole flapjack murph's new avitar


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Trigger lover said:


> Ye, you definitely need alot of cash, especially if you on the smoke also :nod:


joints, spacecake, shrooms. You name it i'l be on it! And then theres the dwarf sex show we're going too aswel. Its all going to add up. If I'v got time I'm going to get a big cross tattoo on my forearm aswell, but I'l need to change some more money for that.
[/quote]

f*ck man your gonna have so much fun.

yeh why only 7 hours?
[/quote]

Thats all we had time for. We got into Amsterdam around 10am and the coach back to the ferry left at 5pm. I had ALOT of fun in those 7 hours though







Three boxes of mushrooms, two joints, a spacecake and far too much alcohol. How I go back on the boat I dont know because I hammered! We couldn't find a dwarf sex show so just went to another instead. It started with your standard porno stuff, then there was a woman doing things with a candle, and finally another lass smoking a cigar out of her vagina. I woke up this morning with a smiley face tattoo on my wrist haha. In two nights on the ferry and one day in Amsterdam I got through £300, and we snuck our own booze into the bar so it was cheaper...good times


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Sound like you had a reasonably good time


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Finally finished on re doing my first tank


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Goin to see the new last house on the left movie tonight

Fixed


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

^^Whats that? Movie?


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

yep, should of specified that


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Fixed a bunch of stuff in my tanks and sold a bunch of crap no longer needed to tide me over till payday!!


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm done with HW, so now I can drink beer

And you should see my aquarium plants bubble. Its sweet to watch and I'm going to take it as a good sign


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

The OC I just got stable on my gamer rig


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I am almost done a tank cleaning for the week


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

sold my tank and a car! also made good money at work!
/throws money on bed and rolls in it!


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

/throws money at icee


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

WE NEED A HIGH FIVE SMILIE


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

Take it to the complaint thread!


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

I've fell in love with some sweet ass little mac, get paid on next week, nice..

Gonna buy some fish stuff and clean out the 30g for the mac which i hope doesn't get sold


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

On spring break


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

What exactly is spring break?!?! From what i see on movies n stuff its just like one big on going party. Can someone fill me in please.


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Murphy18 said:


> What exactly is spring break?!?! From what i see on movies n stuff its just like one big on going party. Can someone fill me in please.


One week vacation from classes between winter and spring quarter, or between fall and spring semester. It can be spent at the beach with big parties or doing whatever you want. I am home for the weekend, spending time with my girlfriend and hanging out for the week.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Murphy18 said:


> *What exactly is spring break?!?!* From what i see on movies n stuff its just like one big on going party. Can someone fill me in please.


Spring break, for me, used to be going to the coast, South Padre Island, with a group, and drink from sun up till sun down, pass out, wake up, get some breakfast tacos, and proceed to drink away!
And in the process, get laid, look at tits.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

^^ Sounds cool to me


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

I wan t to send praises to all...j/k
I want to praise this smooth delicious smooth drinking biotch!
Bulleit


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Finally found a part I need to make my project!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Finished my classes with all A's and B's this quarter!!!!


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

I would like to praise Jeremy Kyle


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

In a gooooood mood, and post 300 for the thread.... nevermind lol


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Had chinese food today, which other than a big juicy steak.. is my favorite


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I got new movies for my kid to watch so I don't have to repeat the same two over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and........................well you get my point!!!!


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

Looky what I done found. Great link

Some helpful stuff


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Awesome... you should get them to Pin that, or put it somewhere on the site! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Im drinking whiskey!!!


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm Drinking Beer


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Im drinkin water!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Finally have time to catch up on some needed P-Fury time


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

blbig50 said:


> Im drinkin water!


well then man, you have posted in teh wrong thread.
Complaint thread is below or so.

I praise the nasty ass slim jims i would normally eat but right now there [email protected]!!


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

^^ huh?

It seems to me like Gordeez is wasted 24/7


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

^^^ Its the praise thread happy!









I cant believe they haven't done a battery of tests on gordeez's liver to see why the thing is still working. I think it would be interesting to see how cast iron made its way into a human body and formed a functioning organ.


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

All of my P's survived through the week!!!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Had a great week with my son


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

I praise the microwave. Without it i couldnt sustain life


----------



## baddfish (Feb 7, 2003)

Life is grand. I take the bad with the good and make the best of it. I love my family, my woman, my friends and my life. Im trying NOT to hate anyone.


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Finally got a book I ordered in the mail!!!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Don't have Genital Warts


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

I would like to praise DJ Tiesto


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Diggin my classes this quarter


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

70 degrees and loving it... but its supposed to snow next week


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Weekend!!


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

beer drinkin time


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

So there I was looking at the south end of a northbound stripper


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

shot 197/200 (trap) in 15-30mph winds.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

^ ur a trap god! to me anyways


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

I just took a very large dump, and I feel good.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

^ samw here except mine broke and and pillytapped me. Pretty impressive. Once in a blue moon power poop


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

^^ Ahh... the good ol' chop off's. I one timed (aced) a sh*t the other day, i was pretty proud of myself


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

After two freakin' months, my throat/neck is finally feeling better from where it was jacked!
Also, my hand is almost 100% healed.


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Piranha_man said:


> After two freakin' months, my throat/neck is finally feeling better from where it was jacked!
> Also, my hand is almost 100% healed.


Haha wow that seems like forever ago....

my praise... felt so good to hit weights again


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Finaly can check out P-Fury after a week of no pc


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

UNC won me $50


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Found 20 $ stuffed in the couch cushions.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Got a lender laptop till I get a new one or for a month whatever comes first, Hell I got good friends!!!!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Was supposed to write a 5 page essay on why Hamlet is not a hero but found a friend from another highschool who did the same essay and took it off her. She even got 95% on it that just saved me a good 4 hours!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Let me praise warmer weather. Although its not quite here yet, it will be soon. And when the suns out until 9pm and the lows for the days are in the 50's and 60's...well that deserves much praise.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

^ I hear that!!! I was about to file chapter 11 as you guys would say if it didn't warm up quick. The company is back on track though and starting to finally fire up.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

sold a beach house... woo woo


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Got the caribe I was wanting today!!!!!! Thx Wonka your the bomb..........AGAIN!!!!!!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Got in touch with a friend from my old neighborhood haven't seen each other since we were 7 and Im now 18 so that's 11 years we haven't seen or talked to each other. Got drunk and talked about all the things we did when we were children like playing baseball/hockey and building stupid little go-karts and all that childhood crap. Man Good Times.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Loving the week I had with my son. He learned that blood doesn't make you family love makes you family.


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

getting some top notch weed from jamaica on friday!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Life's good.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Watching deadwood and no work,love a lazy day sometimes.


----------



## Quint (Mar 25, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZrBZxyqxmtQ...feature=related

Even Taker showed his respect


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

My rash is starting to go away


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

ecstasy is good


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I got more Viagra thx bro!!!!!


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

Going to Monreal with a couple of my boys for the weekend - gonna be good!


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Textbook finally came in the mail


----------



## Quint (Mar 25, 2004)

King Kong gal Jessica Lange is 60 today & Crispin Glover is 45......Crispin looks a lot like his father Bruce


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Throat is finally 100% healed and pain free!


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Bout to grab some grub


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Quint said:


> King Kong gal Jessica Lange is 60 today & Crispin Glover is 45......Crispin looks a lot like his father Bruce












I finally got my Amazon Frog Bit plants!!







cant wait til they spread


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

the praise thread


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

I love when girls pick me up!


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

i love snorting lines


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)




----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

getting free tanks this weekend!!!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Get my son today!!!!!!!


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Its fuggin sunny!!, woohoo









Makes a nice change to this misreable british weather.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I am allmost done cleaning the formerly known pit that now resembles my house again!!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Was looking for a reasonable rate on a hotel room at the beach for this weekend... finding nothing under $250 a night...
(I just can't justify spending that much on a hotel room!)

Of course, could always stay at Motel 6 or whatever... but I do like a little nicer place than that... (a little spoiled I guess...)

So, I'm checking around, and BAM... I call this one place, and it's like "Yeah, we have some 2 story rooms with kitchen, balcony overlooking the ocean, fireplace, hotel has a pool, fitness room, etc...... $160 a night, and if you tell me you found us online, it's $112 a night!)

I'm like "No sh*t?!?"

Score......!









Headin' out early tomorrow morning.


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

^^^^^ Congrats man, Have fun! Any reason to go or just a little vacation?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

blbig50 said:


> ^^^^^ Congrats man, Have fun! Any reason to go or just a little vacation?


Reasons:

1.) So burned out from my work that I've almost completely lost motivation... need to jump in the ocean and get "Re-awakened."
2.) Love the coast... used to surf every weekend... and now, living 4 hours from the coast... don't do it anymore.
3.) Have been seeing a really cool lady for the last few weeks... we both own businesses and our time is limited... wanna get her all to myself for a weekend.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Graduating in less than a month!!!!!

What's so great about that you ask?

I'm doing it in 5 semesters!

After I left the military I found myself a little behind so I've taken 7-8 courses every semester! Bam!


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

praise for percocet


----------



## Quint (Mar 25, 2004)

A legend was born April 24th......

People , people who need people.......
and we have nothing to be guilty for , our love is one in a million.....
Hello Dolly , well Hello Dolly.......
Nobody is go-nna rain on my paaaaaaaaarade !


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

My taint rash is now reduced to a minor itch and a little red dermititis, I hope I don't get the blisters again but any improvement is welcome.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

I was consistantly hitting paintballs at 50 yards today with a 10/22 and a 4x. I love my eye.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

TheWayThingsR said:


> I was consistantly hitting paintballs at 50 yards today with a 10/22 and a 4x. I love my eye.


thats good shooting

crazy thing is I shoot 25,000 rounds a year (clays) yet I've only shot 200 rifle rounds in my life times.

shot 93/100 skeet, 97/100 trap yesterday (15-20 mph winds) loving the new SKB 85tss combo for skeet and sporting clays... I use a K-80 for trap.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

Got a new dog. Black Lab/Australian sheppard mix about a year old. Trained pretty decent. Lacks a bit in obedience though.

Didnt really need another dog, but it was supposed to be put down soon. I couldn't have that. Her name is Little Bit.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

^nice looking mutt
I have finally finished going through the sh*t that was in the fire and sorted through what can and cannot be used any longer, it should be depressing but I feel cleansed and happy that f*cking smell will no longer be in my house


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Going to get another Elong and tank on the weekend!!


----------



## Quint (Mar 25, 2004)

Some people I thought deserved a mention :





April 20th : 10 yrs since Rick Rude died , Rude is MUCH more fun to watch than todays wrestlers 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EQhu1s-gsRg...feature=related
April 30th : 20 yrs since Zorro died , imo Guy Williams charm & boldness will *never* be topped !


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

^ agreed I watch wwe last night ansd they have a f*cking drag queen wrestler now.......................What the f*ck is that about????


----------



## Quint (Mar 25, 2004)

Nice doggie


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Finished all my tanks decor flip finally only took a day


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Got a new A/C put in the room


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Slayer is coming to town


----------



## Quint (Mar 25, 2004)

70th anniversary of one of the greatest comic book characters of all time : Batman !

Batman (is indeed) Forever









Penelope Cruz turned 35 recently....muy caliente , she is fiiiiiiiine


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Happy batman birthday everyone he's bloody old now
I can post all night thanks to my magna ray-band


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

ran 500 straight from the 16 and all I got was a "AA 500" belt buckle and a new patch!!!!

shooting trap from the 16 yard line(short 25-30 yard shots), straight means I didn't drop a rock.


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Picked up some awesome driftwood today.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Can't wait until tommorrow to get my elong 
It's a great day or now night, feel good, snuggling up to my dog and watch a movie


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

July 26th is the Mayhem tour. Pumped to see All That Remains.







Their music fuggin rox!!!!


----------



## Quint (Mar 25, 2004)

20 yrs since Sergio Leone died.....where would Eastwoods career have been without him , I bet Clint is VERY grateful not to mention humble for having gotten the chance to work with him.

Too bad Leone never got to do the WW2 movie about Leningrad , it would no doubt have been a good one


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

^^^ R.I.P Once upon a time in America still remains to this day one of my most favorite movies
Nice


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Get to work tonight!


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

ditto once again i gotta work and its a weekend







booooooooooooo


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Picked up my other Elong and he's f*cking sweet ass!!!


----------



## Quint (Mar 25, 2004)

Haven't seen "America" but saw "Once upon West" yesterday....it kicks serious a** 

Bronson & Ford ruled


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

"america" is a a classic gangster movie starring Robert deNiro, Joe Pecci, James Woods


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Just woke up from sleeping for 15 hours. Life is enjoyable.... when I'm sleeping.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

No doubt when time permits it is my most favorite things


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

RedneckR0nin said:


> No doubt when time permits it is my most favorite things


I could have slept longer if I hadnt forgotten to put my phone on silent. It was needed though. I worked a 12 on saturday, went out saturday night and then worked another 12 on sunday, came home and passed out. My record was 21 hours when I had 2 days off in Iraq. And neither were drug or alcohol induced! ha.


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

If you get a chance, watch " Slumdog Millionaire". I had to watch it for a class. It was an awesome movie!!!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I think I found the woman worth searching forever for!!!!
It all seems sureal and imaginary but is carried along with ease like it was planned for years!!


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

RedneckR0nin said:


> I think I *found* the woman worth *searching* forever for!!!!
> It all seems sureal and imaginary but is carried along with ease like it was planned for years!!


If youve found her, you wont have to search my friend

Sounds like it should be in your deep thoughts thread lol


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Read the way it's written just stumbled across her and is WORTH searching for, was not searching for sh*t quite the opposite actually


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Hope it works out for ya


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Me too she is something different that;s for sure and just as i said never again up she pops to say f*ck that. Ahh well worth the risk I reckon.


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

I praise a good night and the Alcohol Monitor thread


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I'm gettin' the f*ck outta dodge in a day and a half... flyin' to Phoenix, AZ for a few days!


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

Get the f*ck out of dodge is a saying that came from dodge city ks. its funny cause if you've ever been there thats exactly what you'll want to do.

buuuuut. I got 5 essay and 12 chapters worth of chronology and ace tests done in 6 hours


----------



## Quint (Mar 25, 2004)

David Ogden Stiers aka Winchester from MASH came out of the closet....good for him.

I think the MASH actors knew all along , in an old interview Loretta Swit called his significant other a "partner" , not mentioning it was a guy.

Winchester : "You can put me in a tent with 2 moronic cell mates but you cannot break the spirit of a Winchester...my voice shall be heard !"


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I got a new Laptop!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yeehaw!!!
No more f*cking around with garbage and no borrowing somebodies else's sh*t that I can't change settings or touch in any way that is permanent. HELL YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Congrats man^^^^^^ things seem to be on the up and up for ya!!!

I was appointed head referee for the first intramural championship game tomorrow


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Actually it is looking like the storm is clearing in some ways and just be falling into line for me. I got some nice sh*t again and starting to meet some deadly people all around that at least seem to be on the same wavelenth that I'm on.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

My new Laptop rips ass and has yet to give me a problem. I'm starting to think I'm blessed to have a computer not f*ck up on me past the two day point so must have a guardian angel Watching over me!!!


----------



## Quint (Mar 25, 2004)

25 yrs since Andy Kaufman died tomorrow......a quarter of a century already


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

You think maybe my first theory of him f*cking with us is maybe a little off???


----------



## Quint (Mar 25, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJD-sUrcBsM...feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RF-AErc9u7g...feature=related

lulz


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

1.My new computer rules and is the best laptop/pc I have ever owned and got it for really cheap
2.Met some really cool chicks this week that are hot, decent, witty but not vulgar and act like ladies(I thought they didn't exsist anymore)
3.Court is finally OVER!!!!!! I get a 3 yr ban on weapons, I don`t lose my guns if I transer ownership to someone(so I`m Good) wait the three years and get them transfered back, I get all the non-firearm related material back, 12 month suspended sentance with probation. Thank god that life is now OVER
4.next week I get my kid for a couple of extra days which I am STOKED about


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

RedneckR0nin said:


> 1.My new computer rules and is the best laptop/pc I have ever owned and got it for really cheap
> 2.Met some really cool chicks this week that are hot, decent, witty but not vulgar and act like ladies(I thought they didn't exsist anymore)
> 3.Court is finally OVER!!!!!! I get a 3 yr ban on weapons, I don`t lose my guns if I transer ownership to someone(so I`m Good) wait the three years and get them transfered back, I get all the non-firearm related material back, 12 month suspended sentance with probation. Thank god that life is now OVER
> 4.next week I get my kid for a couple of extra days which I am STOKED about


Awesome you get to enjoy the little man longer.

I had an interview the other day, and it went awesome!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

It's the long weekend and I don't work until Monday and have sweet f*ck all to do today!!!!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I guess it is pretty self explainitory why today is a great day and have reason to praise, Thanks to all that have made the site more than a website to me, you have all made it a home and and a outlet for me to channel energy in a positive fashion and am very appreciative of you all


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

ran 200 straight...


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Ran what straight 06??? Like 200 of what exactly???


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

YAY- i work tomorrow and make some extra cash!! gotta pay my truck off asap.


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Picked up a powerhead today!


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

blbig50 said:


> Picked up a powerhead today!


What kind?


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Mattones said:


> Picked up a powerhead today!


What kind?
[/quote]

Penguin 660 for a 55 gallon tank. Is this sufficient??? It didnt say the tank size for it, and I know the LFS people arent all that bright.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Checked the stats and it's 170Gph with a direct current, in a 55 it should be allright and can't see it being a problem.


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

RedneckR0nin said:


> Checked the stats and it's 170Gph with a direct current, in a 55 it should be allright and can't see it being a problem.


Thanks man, wasnt sure it was enough current


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Don't get me wrong dude you could go a little either way but I feel that is good enough.


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Things just seem to be going good


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I got a new job


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

^^ Congrats Brother Seemed like you knew after the interview that things would go well


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Im barbecuing and drinking beers later on tonight.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Can't argue with thanks given there I love a BBq


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

got another raise so i guess the nite aint too bad afterall


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Got an interview saturday for my summer job!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Got my son and am at home finally.


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

RedneckR0nin said:


> Got my son and am at home finally.


For some reason, I always like seeing that you have your son. Have fun with the little guy!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks man he really puts me in a different state of mind and mooding, he's something that allways makes me happy, makes me forget about all the other petty bullshit in life, he makes me appreciate life and the gift of it every moment when I'm around him.


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

RedneckR0nin said:


> Thanks man he really puts me in a different state of mind and mooding, he's something that allways makes me happy, makes me forget about all the other petty bullshit in life, he makes me appreciate life and the gift of it every moment when I'm around him.


Gotta be a great way to escape problems.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

No escape just easier to focus on solving them quickly and getting on withour life again.


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

RedneckR0nin said:


> No escape just easier to focus on solving them quickly and getting on withour life again.


again


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Ahh nothing that should'nt come natural from being a father I feel.


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Got to play some frisbee today!!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

My lip is almost totally healed from where it got split the fugg open a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Piranha_man said:


> My lip is almost totally healed from where it got split the fugg open a couple of weeks ago.


What happened, fooling with the buddy again? or did you fight a window :laugh:

J/K on the window... but what happened


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Just got the coolest thing ever, my buddy that passed away was pressed into bullets instead of using black powder. I think I'm going to drill through the slug and put it on a chain even though a .308 shell will be rather bulky but going to wear it around my neck. But screams Kavern through and through, If your listening or reading brother I miss you every day and every day you are missed. A2theKvern!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

RedneckR0nin said:


> Just got the coolest thing ever, my buddy that passed away was pressed into bullets instead of using black powder. I think I'm going to drill through the slug and put it on a chain even though a .308 shell will be rather bulky but going to wear it around my neck. But screams Kavern through and through, If your listening or reading brother I miss you every day and every day you are missed. A2theKvern!!!!!!!!!


That's such an awesome idea to do. Sorry about your lost friend RnR


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

blbig50 said:


> Just got the coolest thing ever, my buddy that passed away was pressed into bullets instead of using black powder. I think I'm going to drill through the slug and put it on a chain even though a .308 shell will be rather bulky but going to wear it around my neck. But screams Kavern through and through, If your listening or reading brother I miss you every day and every day you are missed. A2theKvern!!!!!!!!!


That's such an awesome idea to do. Sorry about your lost friend RnR








[/quote]

Thanks man nothing has quite fucked me up like this. I have gone through deaths before but I think about him every day and most times not without tears. I never thought of a world without him in it as he was younger and a little less in the world of risky lifestyle. I try not to tear up when I think of him cause he always said"people are f*cking ugly when they cry". He was one in a million and a beautiful person full of passion,integrity, and love for his brothers till death. Ahhhhhhhhh I got something in my eyes.


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

It's the allergies


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Yeah I'm allergic to a world without my bro









Ahh JESUS This is the praise thread
I'm truly happy to have known him and blessed with the strenth of his family, I am honored to have a piece of him and where he be I'll be soon enough!!! Thank god for decent people and great memories that will last a lifetime.


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

Well, I can't brag and boast in the the piranha photos thread cause my damn camera is out of batteries and I can't find the charger so this thread is the next best option!

I am now the keeper of a mixed pygo shoal WOOT WOOT! I found a helluva deal on craigslist for a 100 gallon tank, all equipment, 6 pygos, and 1 monster pleco!!!









I picked it all up last night and, as of this morning, all the fish are cruising the tank. The tank setup is a little janky at the moment so I still have some work to do to get it looking nice.

Hell to the mutha f'ing yeah


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Right on game glad to see your satisfied with your purchase and seemingly pretty happy about things, hope your shoal works out well for ya cause they sure are fun to have.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

RedneckR0nin said:


> Just got the coolest thing ever, my buddy that passed away was pressed into bullets instead of using black powder. I think I'm going to drill through the slug and put it on a chain even though a .308 shell will be rather bulky but going to wear it around my neck. But screams Kavern through and through, If your listening or reading brother I miss you every day and every day you are missed. A2theKvern!!!!!!!!!


thats a really great idea
sorry for your loss. your friend would be pleased with your idea though im sure of it

my brag: got free tickets to the theme park


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

With my baby girl!


----------



## Quint (Mar 25, 2004)

Today is 10 yrs since Owen Hart died......his death makes me angry : so much potential









Never did he turn down a request for an autograph , such a positive spirited man and also a prankster


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

^^ Got to meet him a couple times and seen him at stampede wrestling a couple times. Also have been to the Stu Hart ranch once and it was a pretty cool experience. 
In the mean time and in between time That's another edition of stampede wrestling!!!

I get my MANNY tommorrow!!!!








Scratch another off the wish list only two more to go which f*cking slays!!!!!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

sweet stuff R&R post some pics of it when you have time


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Will do


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Whats good folks? wow...just got up, its 11:30am :laugh:

Congratz on you're new fish RnR, you must post pics of you're new additions :nod:


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Thx Flapjacks!!!


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Cavaliers won last night, Lebron's 1 second game winner is not titled "the shot" which used to belong to Michael Jordan, have an interview this morning, everything is on the up and up so far


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

blbig50 said:


> Cavaliers won last night, Lebron's 1 second game winner is not titled "the shot" which used to belong to Michael Jordan, have an interview this morning, everything is on the up and up so far


I have stated I AM BETTER THAN JORDAN!!! He can't play basketball fer sh*t and who is this _Lebron_ you speak of?? If I, the almighty of b-ball, the slayer of more women than chamberlin, whiter than Bird, and in possession of more diploma's than Dr.J have not heard of this petty man he cannot be fit to tie my high top floppy converse shoes!!


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

:laugh: at RnR

They guy that was supposed to do the interview had to go out and help a new driver, so now I am waiting on a call to go in. I hate having to sit around and stall my day for something that might not even happen today.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Yeah that sucks man I can't stand waiting for things that will never happen, such as my single game point record of 542 points, I know I should have played the fourth quarter but it was embarrassing for the other all-star team to be so dominated and made to look so easy. I am his flAIRNESS!!!! Woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I just put "Kick Me" signs on the backs of all five of my leadhand supervisors at work. This has been my proudest accomplishment in over 10 years. FML.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

^^







Thug life 4eva


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

I was hired as the Program Assistant for Intramural Sports on campus.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

sounds gay


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

E-THUG said:


> sounds gay


You are


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Picked up my 12in Oscar today and I am sooo lovin his ugly jumbo ass


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Feefa said:


> Picked up my 12in Oscar today and I am sooo lovin his ugly jumbo ass


Pics???


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Feefa said:


> Picked up my 12in Oscar today and I am sooo lovin his ugly jumbo ass


I used to have 2 really big guys almost 13 inches. One tiger and one albino, the big guys are hands down the Best aquarium Fish ever, I used to get soaked everytime I used to feed them. I want to set-up a 75 for one big one if only I had the cash. watch out for that HITH its hard trying to find one without the early signs of it (like the small pits on the head)


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

You still running that nano s/w E-Thug???

I am getting my son in a bit just gotta shower and then on my way YEEEEEEEEEEEHAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWW!!!!


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

You shower RnR?!









Aint posted in here for a while, just picked up a sanchezi for 12 smackeroonies so guess thats something to be happy about


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Meeting for my new job today


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Yeah I shower every month if I need it or not just like Queen E herself!!!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Got my kid and he's sleeping in thats a deadly start to a visit!!!


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

I was voted Rookie Official of the Year for Intramural Sports!

RnR, how long you got him for?


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

IT"S MY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

todays my fiances b-day!!!! happy bday redz also!!!


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

Picking up my new floors tomorrow! I'm going to pay my dad a bit to show me how to install them (he's really hurting for cash) I'm excited tho! and the house will be mine in a few months!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Till Sunday he knocked his head off a glas table today at the sitters and got some stiches freaked me out man but am thankful for healthcare for sure


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

That's right you have full free Healthcare in Canada, EH?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Well it's far from free as our taxes are through the roof but it's worth it, but he has free healthcare regardless as up until this year you had to pay after 21 in my province but now it's free all around so nice to have as well have blue cross to cover ambulance rides and such not like I would care if I needed it for him I would call and eat the bill no problem


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

^^^^ Sucks the taxes are so high, but at least there arent people left behind

My praise, going to one of my buddy's grad party tonight


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

I would like to praise the inventors of the Television


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Murphy18 said:


> I would like to praise the inventors of the Television












getting my other nipple done on tuesday







may think about a tat while im at it but im not sure if the tat thing suits me or not. i will wait and see


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Tattoos are for losers Trigger


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

I praise RnR's vid of his pit


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks blbig she is pretty cool I must admit but still am working on the next one cause she gets rank about that one


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

I wanna Praise my mother for cooking me great food


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I wanna praise your mother too but not for dinner


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

RedneckR0nin said:


> I wanna praise your mother too but not for dinner


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I wanna praise Trigger's mom for having him, cause the wonderful thing about Triggers is he's the only one!!!! Bouncy Bouncy Bouncy Bouncy!!!!!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

RedneckR0nin said:


> Tattoos are for losers Trigger


dont you have tattoo's?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Uhhhhh.......................................NO!!!!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

looking guilty RnR


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Well maybe one really small one


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Getting a new tank this week a 200 gallon yeah baby yeah and more than likely a 120 for my manny I figure!!!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

RedneckR0nin said:


> Getting a new tank this week a 200 gallon yeah baby yeah and more than likely a 120 for my manny I figure!!!


thats some awesome news for you man









i'm on the hunt for a new tank too. looking for a good deal at the moment


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Getting the 200 for free and just got to work out the details on the 120


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

damn a 200g for free. wtf, everyone on pfury seem to be getting huge tanks and hot tubs for next to nothing.
and i can barely find any decent p's which arent over priced. this sucks. for me obviously not for you.
anywho you lucky barstard have fun. what you gonna put in it?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

In the kitchen as I have officially run outta room in my living room I got probably ton of weight in here with tanks and water right now!!


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Every day gets me closer to that elong


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Well about time ya got a manly fish


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

RedneckR0nin said:


> Well about time ya got a manly fish


I know I know lol


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

My frogspawn split into another head <--------Awesome.


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Overdue, but I finally got an elong.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

thankful that blbig got an elong


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Things are on the up and up. Finished an online class with a 100% average, driftwood sales are up, new online class is going great, and work is good.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm happy to say that this beer is working wonders for my hangover.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Ja said:


> I'm happy to say that this beer is working wonders for my hangover.


hopefully it aint nattyice


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Got drunk on natty ice once. NEVER AGAIN!!!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

blbig50 said:


> Got drunk on natty ice once. NEVER AGAIN!!!


same here
but it was warm in the cans from the trunk of a car


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Stella Artois is the only beer that I buy.


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Finally got my laptop fixed and back! Got the COD MW2! Got a slimclip for my birthday today! Things are great, hows P-Fury doing?!


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Praise Jesus


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Won a flat screen tv in a draw at my bank.. Picking it up tommorow


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

What size?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

37"


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

nice. Whatever size, a free flat screen is a free flat screen


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Yeah I got a big screen in the living room this is perfect for my room


----------

